# MTL Wire



## Beethoven (2/3/19)

Hi All. 

Moving down the rabbit hole. Would appreciate advice as to which wire to use for MTL tank builds. Possibly dvarw mtl with 2.5mm airflow (restricted DL) and kayfun lite with airflow open. 18650 single battery mod. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (2/3/19)

Beethoven said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Moving down the rabbit hole. Would appreciate advice as to which wire to use for MTL tank builds. Possibly dvarw mtl with 2.5mm airflow (restricted DL) and kayfun lite with airflow open. 18650 single battery mod. Thanks


I use Vandy Vape Superfine MTL Fused Clapton Ni80 in almost all of my MTL tanks. This was a step up in flavour for me coming from round wire. I'm also keen to give this wire a go when it's available in a few days time.

Also Micro Aliens are available from a number vendors. These also have amazing flavour in MTL devices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy (2/3/19)

On the Dwarv MTL I can recommend what has been working for me.

All of the below coils work on the MTL airflow disk or the 2.0mm - 2.5mm DL airflow disks in the Dvarw MTL.

Vapers Corner Kidney Puncher SS316
7x Wraps 2.5mm Coil = 0.60 Ohm @ 18w



Or

Vandy Vape Superfine MTL Wire
5x Wraps 2.5mm Coil = 0.60 Ohm @
14w - 22w
Or
6x Wraps 2.5mm Coil = 0.75 Ohm @
12w - 18w

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (2/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 159527


Absolutely ideal for MTL

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/3/19)

I prefer 0.8-1.4 ohm builds for mtl, this is now with fruity type juices, gives a nice crisp cool vape at 10-15watts. I have tried bigger ohm builds on lower watts, but flavour just dont seem to be the same.
So for that ohms you can use 26 or 28ga Ni80 wire or the Vandy vape superfine.
Just look when you buy, you also get a Vandy vape superfine clapton thats just a single 30ga wrapped in 38ga. At 5-6 wrap coils you go closer to 2.0ohms, and these are a bit high ohms, you end up vaping at under 8watts, atleast your single battery will last 2 days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beethoven (2/3/19)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (3/3/19)

@Beethoven something to consider when building your MTL Coils.

Higher resistance coils in the 1.0 ohm and higher range are better suited to Nic Salts Juices. For free base Nic you don’t have to build that high when using a rebuildable MTL Atomizer like the Dwarv as one looses out on a lot of flavour vaping at such low wattage due to high resistance coils.

Coils in the 0.40 Ohm - 0.70 Ohm range are better suited for free base Nic with a satisfying yet smooth throat hit if you plan to vape higher Nic juice.

At 16w to 22w on a rebuilding MTL Atomizer with say a 0.60 Ohm Coil the vape is still sufficiently cool when using a free base Nic juices (9mg, 12mg, 18mg) and from my experiences the flavour goes up as the wattage goes up.

I would suggest building a few coils with less or more wraps to give you different resistance builds to experiment with to find what works for you and based on the type of Juice you plan to vape.

Try SS Coils as well as this gives you a opportunity to play around with Temp Control which adds another level of customization and it does help with flavour profile on certain juices so always worth trying out. The main benefit of Temp Control is that it can prevent dry hits when setup correctly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (3/3/19)

There are a few way to wicking a Dvarw MTL. One approach is “less is more” and the other option is to put more cotton into the chamber to further reduce it whilst creating a more saturated vape. 

Chamber Method



Exocet Method

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Beethoven (13/4/19)

Stupid question but what wire profiles do I put into steam engine for vandy vape superfine mtl fused clapton wire? Ni80 and the rest?


----------



## CaliGuy (13/4/19)

I use the Coil Builder app on my phone. Here is the VV Superfine Ni80 wire spec that loaded to use to calculatd my coil resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------

